# My Convicts



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello All,

Here are some pictures of my Convicts, they are about 4 months old. I bought 6 from a friend. I thought I had 3 males and 3 females, but I now know I have 1 male and 5 females. I have just one question. Should I pick up another male? It's a 50 gallon (48inch) tank. I've read that it should be a 1 male to 3 female ratio. Would adding the additional male calm the females down? They are constantly chasing each other and fighting for attention.

Here is my male






















































Here is the tank they are in









I've tried to provide enough hiding spaces with the plants and rocks. 

Suggestions, opinions, thoughts?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

allowing them to have a selection for a mate is good..but once they pair off there may be major territorial disputes...and if they spawn there may be deaths..adding another male is ok for now , but keep a close eye on them..they can become quite aggressive..


----------



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

That's what I've gathered, the trick is finding a male in my local area. The only pet store I will go to has one Convict, but he's small and he doesn't know the sex yet.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

I "had" two pairs. female laid eggs, a male died. thought I had two females, they were hiding in a cave due to super aggression. moved them to another tank, cave and all. went to "pour them out", poured out a huge amount of wigglers. the pair were not amused. they were up to something while hiding 

yea, definitely separate them lol


----------



## INKlusions (Feb 28, 2013)

nice convicts!! if i had anymore room in my tank i would get one or two!


----------



## chriryan85 (Jul 4, 2013)

bautiful convicts the pet store i go to wont house african cichlids i have to order them in.


----------



## italionstallion (Jun 5, 2013)

Snapped a good one of Titus


----------



## noside (Sep 26, 2013)

lohachata said:


> but once they pair off there may be major territorial disputes...and if they spawn there may be deaths..adding another male is ok for now , but keep a close eye on them..they can become quite aggressive..


Majorly I had to seperate my M/F they were a very happy pair and got a long with my myriad of other central american aggressive fish. Once they mated they had ruled 40" of a 48" tank pushing my BG Jack Dempsey, and fire mouths into a corner.Since then my female stays by herself with the kids in a 20g. When I want to flip a batch of convicts I just add the male for a week. 

I am happy they did mate though. Almost a day or two after they did the males bulbous forehead began to take a nice shape. 


chriryan85 said:


> bautiful convicts the pet store i go to wont house african cichlids i have to order them in.


Convicts are not from africa.


----------

